# Cancelling cable...



## RustyShackleford (Oct 10, 2013)

...and looking for alternatives.  I've grown weary of unannounced fee increases, crappy programming, etc.  Seems like an HD antenna coupled with something like Roku or some other device to stream shows and sports would work.  The thing that pisses me off is that there doesn't seem to be a good way to get out of market sports (NFL/NHL/MLB) unless you want to shell out some cash to get whatever plan the leagues offer.  Anyone have any experience or insight?


----------



## Muppet (Oct 10, 2013)

I.D.K. I wanna get rid of cable also. Fucking $110/month for shit. Up here, we have Fios but that is the same shit with 1000 channels if kaka.

F.M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 10, 2013)

My family ditched cable 8 months ago, and we're all better off for it.  With the Internet, I don't need cable for news, and with NetFlix streaming, I don't need it for entertainment.

Suck it, Time Warner.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 10, 2013)

We got rid of cable in May. And I don't miss it. With HuLu Netflix and the internet I don't miss much. Plus we use a friends log in for ESPN and my dad got me NFL Sunday ticket for the computer. All that costs 20 bucks a month. The antennae cost 8 bucks and will give you digital programming for FOX, NBC ABC and CBS. It isn't bad.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 10, 2013)

The antenna works well especially near larger cities.  I've switched to SMART TV where it already has wireless capability.  The VIZIO I have (like the SAMSUNG's) come with wireless and an APP STORE.  As such, we're playing on getting NHL Center Ice and NFL Sunday Ticket.  With Netflix for movies and the rest of the internet for TV shows, that's all we'll need.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Also, my brother has APPLE TV and loves it.  A lot of news services come with it, including SKY news from the UK.  Good programming.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 10, 2013)

My satellite was costing me $150 a month. I had to shut it off along with the net and home phone, and still have yet to turn them back on.

I had roku and we loved it, but you can do the same with you laptop and a trip to radio shack. You can also get unlimited cable for free/software fee, using your internet. 

I use a HD antenna for basic TV/News. I do miss my satellite, but for the money, especially on a budget, HD antenna is the way to go. I get 36 channels in a rural area, with a cheap walmart antenna I modified.

If I had internet, I would do the internet cable software, and keep the HDTV antenna.


----------



## DAVE101 (Oct 10, 2013)

Internet


----------



## x SF med (Oct 10, 2013)

DAVE101 said:


> Internet


 
WTF?   :wall:


----------



## policemedic (Oct 10, 2013)

I wouldn't mind ditching the expense of cable, but my cable provider is also my ISP.  Switching from Comcast to FIOS internet doesn't make sense and would likely result in a lower level of service anyway. 

I second the suggestions above re: Netflix, Hulu, etc. As far as out of market sports...sports bar?

Does anybody else remember when TVs came in attractive wooden cabinets, changing the channel meant getting off your ass and turning a dial, and you were happy to get three or four channels?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 10, 2013)

policemedic said:


> I wouldn't mind ditching the expense of cable, but my cable provider is also my ISP.



Unless you're locked into a contract, you can ditch cable and keep the internet and/or land line, if you have one.  Hell, not having to pay for the monthly programming would free up a few bucks to pay for faster internet.  Not a bad trade, if you ask me.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 11, 2013)

policemedic said:


> I wouldn't mind ditching the expense of cable, but my cable provider is also my ISP.  Switching from Comcast to FIOS internet doesn't make sense and would likely result in a lower level of service anyway.
> 
> I second the suggestions above re: Netflix, Hulu, etc. As far as out of market sports...sports bar?
> 
> Does anybody else remember when TVs came in attractive wooden cabinets, changing the channel meant getting off your ass and turning a dial, and you were happy to get three or four channels?


 
I remember when cable just got to my part of Philly. My pops. signed up and HBO was fucking awesome plus we had Cinamax (skinamax) with all the half of porno movies, enough to get a kid all messed up. Before that, me and pops would watch Combat (the old show from the 60's) on UHF and the antenna would piss us off. I also remember, on another note, calling the 1-900 numbers (porno lines) not understanding that they cost dollars until the $300 phone bill came. Needless to say, I could not sit down for a week.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Oct 11, 2013)

I haven't had a TV in over 15 years, really don't miss it. used to love to watch the History and Discovery channels but even they are just full of reality TV BS now and not worth watching. British TV still has awesome documentaries, youtube has a lot of them as well as movies.
I have Amazon Prime, Netflix, Youtube and I supplement with some free internet movie sites which may or may not get invites to the FCC's xmas parties. :-"  Gives me most things I want with the exception of good quality new releases.
Thought about adding Hulu but don't know much about it.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 11, 2013)

pardus said:


> I haven't had a TV in over 15 years, really don't miss it. used to love to watch the History and Discovery channels but even they are just full of reality TV BS now and not worth watching. British TV still has awesome documentaries, youtube has a lot of them as well as movies.
> I have Amazon Prime, Netflix, Youtube and I supplement with some free internet movie sites which may or may not get invites to the FCC's xmas parties. :-"  Gives me most things I want with the exception of good quality new releases.
> Thought about adding Hulu but don't know much about it.


Not a fan of Hulu personally.  You still have to watch the ads even when you pay for it.  You can watch most of the content online for free there, the ads are just 100 seconds long vs 45-60.   We tried out Hulu and Netflix, stuck with Netflix because of the lack of ads.  once we have some spare coin I plan on getting a Roku.


----------



## pardus (Oct 11, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Not a fan of Hulu personally.  You still have to watch the ads even when you pay for it.  You can watch most of the content online for free there, the ads are just 100 seconds long vs 45-60.   We tried out Hulu and Netflix, stuck with Netflix because of the lack of ads.  once we have some spare coin I plan on getting a Roku.



Thank you!


----------



## Dame (Oct 11, 2013)

We kicked cable over a decade ago. They are just organized crime IMHO.
I use a DSL line for internet and satellite (DirecTV).


----------



## Atlas (Oct 11, 2013)

I've had Google TV.and roku.  I prefer roku.

As for sports games idk.  If you show up at your friends.house with a 6pack I'm sure you'll be g2g


----------



## BeardedConservative (Oct 11, 2013)

For myself I have satellite but once the contract is up I will be getting rid of it. Netflix has or will have most of what I want to watch and if not torrents have the rest. The sports is the one thing I will miss, but not as much as having the extra money saved.


----------



## RetPara (Oct 11, 2013)

Got rid of the cable TV, but kept the cable internet.  Gonna have to do the HDTV antenna thing I reckon.  Also do the NetFlix, Hulu, Amazon thing.  Watch a LOT of stuff from a   coke&popcorn*****.ch


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 11, 2013)

Honestly, between all the websites... there's no need for HDTV for anything.  Plenty of places you can find anything and everything streamed live.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 11, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> Honestly, between all the websites... there's no need for HDTV for anything.  Plenty of places you can find anything and everything streamed live.


This.


----------



## JBS (Oct 11, 2013)

FYI for those on Directv, NFL sunday ticket is free right now if you ask for the promo.

I think I am going to follow in the ways of the rest of you and look to ultimately get away from all the money I'm shelling out for this since I only watch football, ufc, the weather channel,  and that one brazilian butt lift commercial over and over again.


----------



## Dame (Oct 11, 2013)

JBS said:


> FYI for those on Directv, NFL sunday ticket is free right now if you ask for the promo.


Yeah, that whole thing is bull shit. We've paid for Sunday Ticket for years. Called to get the free promo and was told it was for NEW sign-ups only.


----------



## JBS (Oct 11, 2013)

Interesting.  I paid for it for a long time too and still got it free.

Maybe an east coast thing?


Dame said:


> Yeah, that whole thing is bull shit. We've paid for Sunday Ticket for years. Called to get the free promo and was told it was for NEW sign-ups only.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 11, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> My family ditched cable 8 months ago, and we're all better off for it.  With the Internet, I don't need cable for news, and with NetFlix streaming, I don't need it for entertainment.
> 
> Suck it, Time Warner.


 
My brother did this over 1 year ago, 4 kids in the house and no one misses it. 

The only thing my brother misses is watching our beloved Blackhawks games.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 11, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Does anybody else remember when TVs came in attractive wooden cabinets, changing the channel meant getting off your ass and turning a dial,


 
LMAO!  My dad always said that is why he had kids.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 11, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> LMAO!  My dad always said that is why he had kids.


 
Kids... the original remote.  I know, I played that game.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 11, 2013)

Play the antenna game too?  You know, when you stand there and hold it in a particular spot so he can get reception...gahhhhhhh!


----------



## compforce (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm cable free as well.  I use Western Digital TV Live for all my TVs along with Power Line Networking, a hard drive full of 3000 movies and TV shows (for which I have the original paid for DVD's).  The basic services come with the WD TV box.  I subscribe to Hulu to get shows that would be on TV for 7.99 a month.  (Netflix has the same service, but Hulu has most of the shows I am interested in).  The downside is that I hate commercials and both Hulu and Netflix have commercials.  There are two live TV services that can be subscribed to as well, but I don't know if sports are covered.  Some of the internet content is included like youtube. 

WD TV Live:  http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=330
Powerline Networking:  http://www.dlink.com/us/en/home-solutions/connect/powerline http://store.linksys.com/products/linksys-powerline_stcVVcatId554690VVviewcat.htm

I don't like the smart TVs.  Many of them, including the WD TV, call home if internet connected, leading to tracking and tracing. For me, I mainly just watch the stuff I have burned down to disk.  I only connect the network for them if there is a good reason.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 11, 2013)

compforce said:


> (Netflix has the same service, but Hulu has most of the shows I am interested in).  The downside is that I hate commercials and both Hulu and Netflix have commercials.



Netflix doesn't have commercials, that's why we stuck with them vs Hulu.  It might not be the current season but I watch those on the computer anyway.  Bibby watches the most Netflix on the TV


----------



## x SF med (Oct 11, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> Play the antenna game too?  You know, when you stand there and hold it in a particular spot so he can get reception...gahhhhhhh!


 
tin foil "ears" helped pull in the signal too...


----------



## medicchick (Oct 11, 2013)

I still remember getting our first color TV.  I think I was 3 (no burn sleeve yet so I must have been), I have a picture somewhere of my Dad installing it.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 11, 2013)

My parents had cable for a little while.  Group W was the provider at the time, and the cable box had little switches to go through the channels.  Couldn't have been more than 15 channels available.  Dad sat up and watched the debut of MTV, and it wasn't too terribly long afterwards that Mom put her foot down and had it cut off.  Skin-e-max and Madonna had no business in her home with three children that she was trying to raise right in the Catholic way.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 11, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> My brother did this over 1 year ago, 4 kids in the house and no one misses it.
> 
> The only thing my brother misses is watching our beloved Blackhawks games.


 
If he's in or around Chicago, tell him to pick up an HD antenna.  Granted, most games are on cable or CSN Chicago...


----------



## x SF med (Oct 11, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> ...  Skin-e-max and Madonna had no business in her home with three children that she was trying to raise right in the Catholic way.


 
So, what happened to you then, huh? :wall::-"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 11, 2013)

medicchick said:


> I still remember getting our first color TV.  I think I was 3 (no burn sleeve yet so I must have been), I have a picture somewhere of my Dad installing it.



LOL I watched A team and air wolf in black and white until I was about 6-7.  Once I saw them in color, I stopped watching...

The first cable box we had, was the old slide style, that had sat on top of the console color TV, and all my friends thought we were big shit...

LOL


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 11, 2013)

JAB said:


> LOL I watched A team and air wolf in black and white until I was about 6-7.  Once I saw them in color, I stopped watching...
> 
> The first cable box we had, was the old slide style, that had sat on top of the console color TV, and all my friends though we were big shit...
> 
> LOL



Pffft... Airwolf, A Team, and Knight Rider were thankfully available on network TV, so I got to watch it in color.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 11, 2013)

JAB said:


> LOL I watched A team and air wolf in black and white until I was about 6-7.  Once I saw them in color, I stopped watching...
> 
> The first cable box we had, was the old slide style, that had sat on top of the console color TV, and all my friends though we were big shit...
> 
> LOL


A bit before my time, or at least my recollection. :-"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 12, 2013)

x SF med said:


> tin foil "ears" helped pull in the signal too...



I built a FE-292. No shit, had it living and hanging in our living room behind where the TV sat. Reception went from shit tier to "insert godly noise here*


----------



## x SF med (Oct 12, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> I built a FE-292. No shit, had it living and hanging in our living room behind where the TV sat. Reception went from shit tier to "insert godly noise here*


 
You saw my tinfoil parabolic redirector for the wifi in the house...  it worked very well...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 12, 2013)

Yep, they work. I had one until we got cable internet here at the house.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Oct 12, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> Pffft... Airwolf, A Team, and Knight Rider were thankfully available on network TV, so I got to watch it in color.


Airwolf was and is still amazing in my eyes, I wanted to fly a helicopter as soon as I saw that show. I do remember the big tv "remote" with a few rows of loud clicking buttons and a red button for ppv.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 12, 2013)

And of course we cannot leave out Magnum PI...

The 80's were awesome...lol


----------



## BeardedConservative (Oct 12, 2013)

This was an all time favorite 80s show.


----------



## Chris16 (Oct 13, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Not a fan of Hulu personally.  You still have to watch the ads even when you pay for it.  You can watch most of the content online for free there, the ads are just 100 seconds long vs 45-60.   We tried out Hulu and Netflix, stuck with Netflix because of the lack of ads.  once we have some spare coin I plan on getting a Roku.


I suggest you take a look at the google chromecast device. It has the same basic features as a Roku but a lot cheaper (35$). You can control it with your Iphone, Ipad, Computer (Google Chrome browser), and Android phone. 
Here's the link to it http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/chromecast/#netflix


----------



## medicchick (Oct 13, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> I suggest you take a look at the google chromecast device. It has the same basic features as a Roku but a lot cheaper (35$). You can control it with your Iphone, Ipad, Computer (Google Chrome browser), and Android phone.
> Here's the link to it http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/chromecast/#netflix


I have, our TV does not even have HDMI hookups much less USB.  We also need a regular remote, I'm not dragging out a 10 inch tablet each time a 3 year old changes her mind on what she wants to watch...lol

I also am trying to stay away from Google products, they want to harvest WAY to much of your information for my liking.

Also the Roku I want is only $40-45 and I can usually find it for cheaper if I look around.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 14, 2013)

policemedic said:


> I wouldn't mind ditching the expense of cable, but my cable provider is also my ISP.  Switching from Comcast to FIOS internet doesn't make sense and would likely result in a lower level of service anyway.
> 
> I second the suggestions above re: Netflix, Hulu, etc. As far as out of market sports...sports bar?
> 
> Does anybody else remember when TVs came in attractive wooden cabinets, changing the channel meant getting off your ass and turning a dial, and you were happy to get three or four channels?



I had Comcast in Savannah, and hated it, made death threats daily. Then we moved to NY, and had Time Warner, and they sucked horribly. FiOS just came to the area at the time, so we signed up for that and were really happy with it. We just moved to CO, and they don't have FiOS out here so we picked up Comcast again, thinking that maybe they just sucked in Savannah. Nope, they still suck. I really miss FiOS, and hope they come to CO soon.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 14, 2013)

Contrary to popular belief, you can have cable internet and *not* have cable tv.


----------



## dknob (Oct 14, 2013)

I haven't had cable going on five years now


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 14, 2013)

dknob said:


> I haven't had cable going on five years now


Now I know why you are so screwed up


----------



## Chris16 (Oct 21, 2013)

Does anyone here have Charter internet ? We are thinking of going with them, but I've heard negative comments about them raising their rates frequently.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 21, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> Does anyone here have Charter internet ? We are thinking of going with them, but I've heard negative comments about them raising their rates frequently.


We have had them for the last 2 years.  One you are out of the promotional contract the rates go up.  You just have to cancel service and open a new account in another household members name to get a new deal.


----------



## Chris16 (Oct 21, 2013)

medicchick said:


> We have had them for the last 2 years.  One you are out of the promotional contract the rates go up.  You just have to cancel service and open a new account in another household members name to get a new deal.


How much do the rates go up by ?


----------



## medicchick (Oct 21, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> How much do the rates go up by ?


Contract rate was $35/month (I forget the speeds) to out of contract was at $52/month.  We are back on a 12 month contract for $39/month but they have a deal where it's $29/month for 12 months.  Our local office couldn't see that deal at their office and we avoided an "instillation" fee of $60 by just going with the higher rate.

These rates were current as of Friday for us in Nevada.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 21, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> Does anyone here have Charter internet ? We are thinking of going with them, but I've heard negative comments about them raising their rates frequently.



They are terrible. TERRIBLE!


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 15, 2014)

My cable bill for cable, internet and phone is $152 and it will go up to $168

Fuck me and please help me.  I live in the NE.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 15, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> My cable bill for cable, internet and phone is $152 and it will go up to $168.



I have Suddenlink and I am paying $170 for our bundle. I feel your pain...

We have done some checking around in our area and there isn't anything any better unfortunately. I am to the point where I am almost ready to get rid of it and start watching YouTube and Netflix only. Cable is becoming the new form of "organized crime."


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 15, 2014)

Gypsy said:


> Play the antenna game too?  You know, when you stand there and hold it in a particular spot so he can get reception...gahhhhhhh!




I built a 292 to avoid having to do that.


----------



## Dame (Jul 15, 2014)

Agoge said:


> ...Cable is becoming the new form of "organized crime."


Has been for about 20 years now. I won't let them in the house.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 17, 2014)

We finally did it. Cancelled cable. 

Surprisingly, life has continued and the sky did not fall.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 17, 2014)

Lived without cable most of my life. Happier without it though harder to get snews 

LL


----------



## Grunt (Jul 17, 2014)

goon175 said:


> We finally did it. Cancelled cable...


 
You have been liberated....


----------



## CQB (Jul 17, 2014)

Murdochs business model is teetering here too. My mother keeps it, but the younger folk I know haven't watched a TV in years, both cable & free to air.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 4, 2014)

So, we have eight months left on our contract with Directv and they just dropped the local NBC channel.  Seems like once or twice a year Directv pulls a stunt like this under the guise of saving the user money only rates continue to go up.  I picked up an HD antenna for 14.99 the other day in order to watch the local NBC station and to see how many other channels we could get.  With a set of $15 rabbit ears we get 25 channels, about half of which are in HD.  HH6 was impressed and is now sold on dumping Directv when it is cost efficient to do so.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Sep 4, 2014)

I have no intention of getting cable or satellite when I make my return to CONUS.  Everything I could possibly want to watch I can either download or find on network websites,  along with Netflix.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 4, 2014)

I downgraded cable when I was unemployed...can't say I miss anything and "only" pay 40.00 a month now.    However hockey season is approaching....I may upgrade for the season.  But it just fucking kills me to spend 80-90.00 per month for the crap that is on television.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Gypsy said:


> I downgraded cable when I was unemployed...can't say I miss anything and "only" pay 40.00 a month now.    However hockey season is approaching....I may upgrade for the season.  But it just fucking kills me to spend 80-90.00 per month for the crap that is on television.



Agreed.  They might have a deal on NHL Center Ice or GameCenter.  Also, SiriusXM might work for a year.  I found the Satellite Radio broadcasted most if not all NHL games and teams.  I'm in the same boat!


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 4, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> Agreed.  They might have a deal on NHL Center Ice or GameCenter.  Also, SiriusXM might work for a year.  I found the Satellite Radio broadcasted most if not all NHL games and teams.  I'm in the same boat!



I may check out Center Ice...  My local radio station broadcasts all the Hawks games, but I prefer to watch the games.  Decisions decisions!


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 4, 2014)

I bought Game Center last year because our Dish package didn't have NBC Sports. I didn't watch it much but it worked great. We are out of contract now and are probably cutting the cord this weekend.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Sep 5, 2014)

I get Center Ice every year and love it.  I can stream the games on my phone, PS4, and laptop.  I do the same for MLB.  DirecTV is being a big doosh saying I'm not eligible to get the streaming service eventhough I live in an area that I can't get a signal.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Sep 5, 2014)

I am pretty excited about being able to consistently watch College Football when I return from the states, because attempting that in the UK is an absolute money vacuum.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Gypsy said:


> I downgraded cable when I was unemployed...can't say I miss anything and "only" pay 40.00 a month now.    However hockey season is approaching....I may upgrade for the season.  But it just fucking kills me to spend 80-90.00 per month for the crap that is on television.



I agree, the bulk of broadcast TV is crap laced with drivel. Ice hockey on TV follows the puck pretty, but misses a lot of the other action on the ice. Just seeing the ice in the arena is impressive enough, and TV coverage never does capture that. Still, TV coverage of ice hockey beats not at all.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 8, 2014)

A friend of mine went out and picked up a Roku box a few weeks ago.  He got home, pulled it out of the package, hooked it up, and it didn't work.  The device itself wasn't defective; rather, it turns out that Comcast does not allow for Roku apps.  His only alternative for an ISP that does work with Roku is the HIGHLY substandard MediaCom (guaranteed your service will be down for a third of the time each month).  

He was fortunate that he was able to get his money back the same day, since Comcast didn't exactly go out of its way to make it known that they aren't Roku friendly.  So, if anyone is looking at going the Roku route - if you haven't already - then I can't stress enough to do your homework before you buy it.  Make sure it's supported in your market.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 8, 2014)

Buy a SAMSUNG TV, make a new gmail account, use it to register on all the sites needed.

IF you want local channels, you can make your own HD antenna out of stuff around the house and a $5 UHF pigtail.


I was able to pull in HD tv from 53 miles away!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 26, 2016)

Thread revival...after more than three years of trying to convince someone to dump Directv it is done.  Called yesterday afternoon and cancelled my account.  Next up: moving out of the suburbs.  Someone once said that a guerrilla fight the patient war...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 26, 2016)

RustyShackleford said:


> Thread revival...after more than three years of trying to convince someone to dump Directv it is done.  Called yesterday afternoon and cancelled my account.  Next up: moving out of the suburbs.  Someone once said that a guerrilla fight the patient war...


Cancelled Direct TV in October and really don't miss having a TV.
The two shows I watched can be watched online ($1.99/episode is cheaper than cable/satellite)


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 26, 2016)

If it wasn't for my kids and some of the stuff they watch I could just as easily get rid of Dish.  Only about a dozen, maybe 15 channels we watch with any regularity.

I will have to do some research and look at alternatives, maybe look at doing this.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 26, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> If it wasn't for my kids and some of the stuff they watch I could just as easily get rid of Dish.  Only about a dozen, maybe 15 channels we watch with any regularity.
> 
> I will have to do some research and look at alternatives, maybe look at doing this.



Depending on what you and your kids watch, an HD antenna and something such as Netflix or SlingTV may fit the bill.  My kids first question was if they would still be able to watch Teen Titans Go.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 26, 2016)

It's rotten programing that you have to pay for, that irritates me. You pay the extra money for Starz, or Encore and a good 25 or more  other channels are bundled into the package. In doing this, the signal provider keeps alive television that no one will ever watch. If we were allowed to pick from a menu, a lot of reality, and shopping  would go belly up; same for all the religion related programs.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 26, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It's rotten programing that you have to pay for, that irritates me. You pay the extra money for Starz, or Encore and a good 25 or more  other channels are bundled into the package. In doing this, the signal provider keeps alive television that no one will ever watch. If we were allowed to pick from a menu, a lot of reality, and shopping  would go belly up; same for all the religion related programs.



Hard agree.

Cable is a racket any more, IMO.

Netflix and Hulu are all we use now, if we watch TV at all.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 26, 2016)

We haven't had anything but HD antenna and Netflix/Amazon Prime for just over 4 years. Don't miss cable at all, actually think its annoying when I'm somewhere that does and cant find a channels or times when things specifically play. Internet streaming is way better IMO. Don't watch all the big cable news anymore either, local on the HD antenna and stream whatever I want to see. Amazon prime can get pricy so if you have kids set some ground rules, we limit it to one episode a day and one movie a week.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 26, 2016)

RustyShackleford said:


> Depending on what you and your kids watch, an HD antenna and something such as Netflix or SlingTV may fit the bill.  My kids first question was if they would still be able to watch Teen Titans Go.



I know Netflix (we have it); don't know the 'value' of some of the others.  My kids watch the Disney channel stuff; I do like TNT and some of the channels that show old movies, Discovery, etc.  I imagine that's where we're headed, though.  The HD antenna is a must-have.....if my older boys can't watch football, they will go into withdrawls.....


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 26, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Hard agree.
> 
> Cable is a racket any more, IMO.
> 
> Netflix and Hulu are all we use now, if we watch TV at all.



Same here (I have Amazon Prime as well).

I told Time Warner to shove it after they jacked my rate up to $140+/month.  I can pay for a LOT on $1700 a year.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 26, 2016)

Fuck cable. Monopoly ass motherfuckers.

M.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 26, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> I know Netflix (we have it); don't know the 'value' of some of the others.  My kids watch the Disney channel stuff; I do like TNT and some of the channels that show old movies, Discovery, etc.  I imagine that's where we're headed, though.  The HD antenna is a must-have.....if my older boys can't watch football, they will go into withdrawls.....



If you have good internet, Sling TV has Disney, Cartoon network, and ESPN to cover down on some sports/MNF, for $20 a month. 

We had Directv for 10 years and a middle of the road package plus HD.  It was running us almost $100/month for tons of channels we did not watch.  I'll miss having access to regional MLB programming, especially when those teams are playing the Pirates, but oh well.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 26, 2016)

Netflix and Amazon. Still going strong.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 26, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Netflix and Amazon. Still going strong.



Yep - with the addition of a digital antenna and a few "off the grid" sports websites I'm a pretty happy guy.  (and have about $150 more a month in my pocket every month)


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 26, 2016)

If you have Amazon, sling has a deal for an add-on HBO package as well. Guess its a promotion for the whole Game of Thrones thing.


----------



## Brill (Apr 26, 2016)

We're in too!  Just RTB'd back to MD and we just OTA HD antenna, Netflix, Hulu, and Prime.

Next up: dumping Verizon (but keeping the hell out of that stock!) and going pay-as-you go.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 26, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Hard agree.
> 
> Cable is a racket any more, IMO.
> 
> Netflix and Hulu are all we use now, if we watch TV at all.



I agree with your thinking. For about a year after the current resident in our White House, I would watch an hour in the morning. Even they have their own spin artists, and presentation shapers too. So I stepped away from that too. My news now is from internet sources that is from Left, right and middl. I also use BBC.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 26, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I agree with your thinking. For about a year after the current resident in our White House, I would watch an hour in the morning. Even they have their own spin artists, and presentation shapers too. So I stepped away from that too. My news now is from internet sources that is from Left, right and middl. I also use BBC.



The BBC is good - they and Reuters are my most consulted online news sources.

(Reuters did publish nonsense from climate science denialists in a piece which created false balance on the fact of AGW a couple of years ago, but slips like that are fairly rare.)

Reuters


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 26, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> The BBC is good - they and Reuters are my most consulted online news sources.
> 
> (Reuters did publish nonsense from climate science denialists in a piece which created false balance on the fact of AGW a couple of years ago, but slips like that are fairly rare.)
> 
> Reuters





Devildoc said:


> I know Netflix (we have it); don't know the 'value' of some of the others.  My kids watch the Disney channel stuff; I do like TNT and some of the channels that show old movies, Discovery, etc.  I imagine that's where we're headed, though.  The HD antenna is a must-have.....if my older boys can't watch football, they will go into withdrawls.....



Our Cable provider dropped AMC, and I miss that channel.

What would be really nice is if TLC, History Channel, and a few others would return to their roots. Too many are broadcasting some really dumb "Reality" TV. If you wiped the system of reality shows, programing, I would hope, return to teaching on TLC, and scrap the pawn shop reality show. The reality dip shits are making a lot of $ for programs that just suck. A pick and choose the shows we want, and not, "My 800 lbs Life", chasing Big Foot in Western Va, and similar programs. I'd like to see broadcasters be forced to present more quality programs.

My $.02, Now back in me wee cave in The Valley


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 26, 2016)

I think my mother would be completely bereft if she were to lose "The First 48" and Investigation Discovery.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 26, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Our Cable provider dropped AMC, and I miss that channel.
> 
> What would be really nice is if TLC, History Channel, and a few others would return to their roots. Too many are broadcasting some really dumb "Reality" TV. If you wiped the system of reality shows, programing, I would hope, return to teaching on TLC, and scrap the pawn shop reality show. The reality dip shits are making a lot of $ for programs that just suck. A pick and choose the shows we want, and not, "My 800 lbs Life", chasing Big Foot in Western Va, and similar programs. I'd like to see broadcasters be forced to present more quality programs.
> 
> My $.02, Now back in me wee cave in The Valley



I could not agree with you more.  Those channels used to have some decent-quality educational programming, then they took a swan dive into an empty pool in favor of low-budget reality garbage.

I'm not sure who's more foolish, the fools (the networks), or the fools who follow them (the viewers who watch that garbage).


----------



## Etype (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm not reading 5 pages of blabber, too drunk right now.

But, I have lived without cable for about 3 years now.

I have Netflix and Hulu, and about 1 TB of movies and TV shows to include all the Disney classics, and a lot of old cartoons to include the orginal GI Joe for the kids.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 27, 2016)

Etype said:


> I have Netflix and Hulu, and about *1 TB of movies and TV shows* to include all the Disney classics, and a lot of old cartoons to include the orginal GI Joe for the kids.



Well, that'd be 1 terrabyte of blabber, then.


----------

